# Beamworks LED Pent Hi reviews?



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Maybe jeffkrol will chime in. He is a wealth of information on lighting.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah, that will work well for a 20H. It can grow algae, too!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Never used it but one of the cons is going to be poor color rendition. But according to the DIYers it's not too hard to add some RGB into the mix. You may have enough in the budget left over to do that.



dcutl002 said:


> Maybe jeffkrol will chime in.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Hilde said:


> I am thinking of buying Beamworks LED Pent Hi for my 20G high planted tank. It has 80x 6500K LEDs that are .5 watts. I am hoping I can use it with an external timer. I particular like that is only $50. For my budget is $80.
> 
> If you have used it, what are the pros and cons?



Their digital timer (pick th correct model btw) though pricy for what it does.. is a nice option and easier than a DIY solution.
http://www.aquatraders.com/Digital-Timer-for-Beamswork-and-Green-Element-EVO-p/59052.htm

It is a lot of light for a 20.... 

some shots of a Beamswork that aren't too over exposed or post processed..
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/beamswork-led-review-68018/
http://www.wafishbox.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=113012


The 6500k is a bit blueish and lacking slightly in red, but at your price point not too many options.
GREAT color comes at a price.. like this.. btw you could dig through fll bay. They do have this model for a lot cheaper..
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi...tent=HG13980&gclid=CMuHw-Wd6MMCFZSKaQodHK8A7w
More great color, lots of features..good power levels for a 20 ;
$100 plus
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi...tent=CU04007&gclid=CJTahJOe6MMCFQguaQodx5sAyQ


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Yeah, that will work well for a 20H. It can grow algae, too!


Yeh I know. I will be injecting Co2 with DIY Co2 citrus, which got on line.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

jeffkrol said:


> some shots of a Beamswork
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/beamswork-led-review-68018/
> http://www.wafishbox.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=113012


Those lights aren't the same as I am looking at. What I am looking at has has 80x 6500K LEDs that are .5 watts. 

I figure dosing with iron I can bring the red out. Down the line I could easily splice in some reds. What kelvin rating would have some red in it. 

I haven't had any luck in the past finding lights on no ebay links allowed I shall have to search later. Got to rush and get the tank up.

Meanwhile will put my 2 T5NO light strips over it. Will have 1 colormax bulb, 1 10,000k bulb, and 2 6500k bulbs. Just they are 30in thus will hang over it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Hilde said:


> Those lights aren't the same as I am looking at. What I am looking at has has 80x 6500K LEDs that are .5 watts.
> 
> I figure dosing with iron I can bring the red out. Down the line I could easily splice in some reds. What kelvin rating would have some red in it.
> 
> ...


first one is the .2W emitters. I don't considr them much different spectrum wise... Second:


> Beamworks has 130 leds, .5 watts 6500k












There are different row/diode count configurations but "tone" will be similar overall

for reference the one you linked:


> Super energy efficient 0.5 watt high output LEDs
> 80x 6500K LED
> Use 40 watts approx
> *Specs may slightly vary from actual


NOTE: one more PAR figure for the .5w Beamswork emitter type. Yippee



> Surface: 144
> Middle: 84
> Substrate: 44
> 
> ...


http://www.wafishbox.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=113012


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

jeffkrol said:


> first one is the .2W emitters. I don't considr them much different spectrum wise... Second:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for making that clear. I agree the 2 look the same. I still like the beamworks strip.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

One of the few LED lights that actually "gets it"..  At least in my mind.
Nothing against Beamswork (who are caught in the 6500K "rumor" of plant lighting)
Unfortunately it is pricy ..

JUST an FYI no more no less:
http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/ca/freshwater/aquarium-lighting/series/aqualife-plant-performance-led/


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The Beamswork is a bit yellow-green The fluorescents are the most green.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

jeffkrol said:


> JUST an FYI no more no less:
> http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/ca/freshwater/aquarium-lighting/series/aqualife-plant-performance-led/


Wow!! That looks better than Current Plus LED. I saved a pic of it. I love gathering info. If I don't use the info I can at least share it with someone.

Bump:


Solcielo lawrencia said:


> The Beamswork is a bit yellow-green The fluorescent are the most green.


I started with undercounter fluorescent. They had a yellow hue. I"v look at pics tanks with beamworks. Seem better than with fluorescents that I used.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

What color temperature were the undercounter fluorescent bulbs? If they were below 4500K, then they will be yellowish.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I was thinking for Red I could add a LED Neon Strip and hide under the hood? Opinions?


----------



## Dannyboy760 (Jan 9, 2015)

30 watt flood lights. 18$ a piece. Not bad at all. Everything is growing and that's without co2


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Dannyboy760 said:


> 30 watt flood lights. 18$ a piece. Not bad at all. Everything is growing and that's without co2


Over what size tank is this? Love how you have them over the tank. Is the back board connected to the wall or the stand?

I got 1 flood light. Hung it on the wall but it didn't hang over the middle of the tank. I am going to rethink the flood lights.


----------



## Dannyboy760 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a 72.5" long tank. I used hangars and mounted the lights to the wood only. I can slide the wood front to back on the hangar.


----------



## mrbigshot (Sep 14, 2014)

6500k is perfect for plant growth. You can add 5050 led strips to help with color rendition if you want. It would nt do anything for growth though. The par data for the 1/2w led model is good for medium light plants. Personally I would rather see you go with a 1w model. That will allow high light short plants on the substraight like carpeting plants and also alow red plants to turn red.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

mrbigshot said:


> 6500k is perfect for plant growth. You can add 5050 led strips to help with color rendition if you want. It would nt do anything for growth though. The par data for the 1/2w led model is good for medium light plants. Personally I would rather see you go with a 1w model. That will allow high light short plants on the substraight like carpeting plants and also alow red plants to turn red.


Yeh I agree 1w LEDs would be better. At Aquatraders the 24in with 1w LEDs is $100. There is a Green Element with 3w LED for $60. What do you think of that 1 mrbigshot. Your name:hihi:

Well after doing research I have found that the Green Element too strong. Thus if I use it got to raise it. I read about that somewhere. 

Also now contemplating LED flood lights or using my T5NO 30in hung above the tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Dannyboy760 said:


> I have a 72.5" long tank. I used hangars and mounted the lights to the wood only. I can slide the wood front to back on the hangar.


So the wood is not mounted to the hangar? How do you keep the wood from falling off of the hangar? What is hangar's length from the wall? What is the kelvin of the LEDs or other rating? Where did you buy them? How do you decide on the driver? 

I wish you had a thread on the tank.


----------

